

Ask HN: Is there a "groupon" for web sites? - jamesgagan

I have been trying to get users for my music newsletter, sonsgp.in and I was thinking that offering some kind of groupon-style half price deal might be a good way to get a bunch of subscribers.  AppSumo is the only site I know that does groupon like deals for the web, but it's more for developers/geeks.  Is there another site that offers  deals for web sites / web apps?
======
someone13
Not exactly the same thing, but RetailMeNot offers coupons and such for online
web sites - perhaps post your coupon there?

<http://www.retailmenot.com/>

~~~
jamesgagan
thanks - i'll check it out.

------
marvinkennis
I know of someone who is currently developing something like that. Should be
done by mid september.

